# off the bench d.m. 67 charger part 2



## JERSEYJUNKER1 (Jul 22, 2007)

the rest of the pictures.on the last two pictures i made and added a tiger tail.should i have it in the filler door on the antenna or should i just leave it off.













i have other Diecast and plastic distressed models let me know if i should not post them here.


----------



## dge467 (Jul 6, 2012)

That looks great! Yes please post more. The tail looks fine there.


----------



## moparz65 (Mar 14, 2013)

Sweet! Yes, definitely post more!


----------



## Mr Morton (Feb 10, 2013)

That looks absolutely awful. Show us more!


----------



## glusnifr (Jan 1, 2011)

*great build*

like the old ad said" put a tiger in your tank " nice job


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

As always you have done an outstanding job there!


----------

